# oaa 3-d saulte st marie algoma



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well we drove back after awards and got home at 4:30 am stopped a couple of times on the way back food etc etc ... Tournament venue excellent.. great food .. Super tough course first days scores showed it.... For an old man I stumbled my way around and I have to thank my other group members for taking pity on an old guy and retrieved my arrows.. but I did keep score without a hitch.. door prizes great.. and target auction went well too.. Jane , Alana and all of the helpers did a great job... Wow what a course... The friggin carp off the cliff had just about everybody`s number and a few others the alligator and the mosquito on the Bissons back lol lol.. oh and the little dragon... Now for my personal thoughts.. the 3 targets like number 25 26 27 and then the long walk could be eliminated... there was a path at lets say 24 that came back to the toilet on the ridge and continued on.. average time for those 3 targets was a good hour so.. if eliminated we all would have finished a good hour earlier... only other minor thing was lack of water on the course.. especially at those three targets..ropes on steeper hills would be good also....thanks again to all and great shooting and congrats to the adult 3-d team Charles Kelly and I think it was Tim watts... kick butt in Halifax boys...:darkbeer:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*All I can say is wow*

The targets were awesome, they made you think

The work that the Algoma Rod and Gun did was phenomenal

The course was a bit of a long walk

The crossbow shooters are freaks

Sean McKenty with 395 on sat and then to follow up with a 406 on Sunday

Curtis Peters with 392 on sat then a 398 on Sunday with 2 misses and a 5. 

Rob White with 364 and 374

Definitely watch out for these guys


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

First time for me shooting at this club.Lots of thought and hard work put forward by it's members.Shot with some great people and had some laughs along the way.Would like to try your triple crown some day.Well done folks.
Cheers Charles


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks to Jane Lana and all her helpers putting on a tournament is tough enough but a provincial is tougher to keep everyone happy and to think of every thing impossable but next time will be better then the great time we had this weekend. Come out and try the Algoma 3-D weekend you will have a ball some of the courses are flatter. We got home at 0230 and I slept for the rest of the day felt sorry for those who had to go to work Monday:wink:


----------

